# William Robertson of Glasgow



## ANDREW JON WILSON

Has anyone out there got a picture of the M.V SPINEL
I was Deck Boy on her in 1956, The Master was Captain Culley, from Portavogie, Ireland and First Mate Mr Liversidge.
I have pictures of all the crew members that lovely summer and some of the ship en route down the Irish Sea from Llandullas to Greenhithe. Also I still retain a good official Company Christmas Card Brochure showing M.V AMBER with a full fleet list and wishing me Happy Christmas & New Year 1956.
I am in contact still with a ex Bosun off the M.V Pearl from Inverness. Anyone still out there and when did they cease trading. I next voyage joined Brocklebank Line as Deck Apprentice 1957 to 61, then Cunard Cargo from 1961 to 70 leaving into Port operations, Liverpool, after Masters Cert.


----------



## eriskay

*M.v. Spinel Of 1937 : A. J. Wilson*

I May Be Able To Help - Could You Provide Me With A Mailing Address To Which I Could Forward You Something That Should Be Of Interest In Response To Your Specific Query ?

Angus Mac Kinnon (eriskay)

N.B. MY LATE FATHER WAS MASTER OF SPINEL IN THE PERIODS :
FEBRUARY 1953 - APRIL 1953
NOVEMBER 1955 - DECEMBER 1955
FEBRUARY 1966 - APRIL 1967


----------



## ANDREW JON WILSON

*Mv Spinel William Robertsons Of Glasgow*

Dear Angus,
Thanks for your reply and how interesting your father was Master on Spinel the same year as my period aboard.
Please give me a ring at 07511140957 and I will give you my address.
Regards, Andrew Wilson


----------



## eriskay

Tried calling you a few times today, Andrew, but message came back that you were unable to take the calls.

Angus


----------



## lakercapt

Andrew 
here is a page I scanned from a book about Robbies( courtesy Eriskey.
Have not heard from you in a while Angus so hope all is well


----------



## eriskay

*For LAKERCAPT*

Good to hear from you after long absence - do not get much free time for SN nowadays due to other maritime pursuits but scan it most days if I can. Was meaning to contact you a while back to let you know of the passing of a good friend and fellow Islander from Eriskay, who I think you may have known - namely the late ANGUS JOHN ***MING, many years a Bosun with Blue Funnel, who died on 11th November 2014. At least I _think_ it was yourself who was telling me about him a few years back at the time he retired. He was 84 years of age when he died - a lovely big man, quietly-spoken but worth listening to - one of the old school, a real gentleman.

Hope this finds you well. For my self, I have just started a course of chemotherapy following surgery for a brain tumour on 16th February.

_Angus Mac Kinnon_


----------



## ben27

good day eriskay.sm.yesterday 18:45.#6.re:for lakercapt.have been reading the post's on this thread,and note your course of chemotherapy.i wish you well and hope you make a full recovery.regards ben27


----------



## eriskay

*For Ben 27 - a wee message*

Evening, Ben, I remember my old Granny, who raised me teaching me, from a young age, _"if you have nothing good to say about someone, say nothing at all or get to know them better and you will in all probability learn what escaped your limited attention previously"_

You are a classic example of the kindly spirit she was referring to, Ben,your postings are always courteous, pertinent, polite and always appreciative - as reflected in your responses. You and folk like you are the glue that holds society together in a world that has sadly become hardened and selfish in recent times. So, Sir, take a bow, you are a credit to the world and S.N.


----------



## doncontrols

Very nice words, Angus, and very true - a comment from Ben is always a delight to read. And good luck with the treatment!


----------



## beedeesea

Well said, and very true.

Brian


----------



## alex1951

Hi Lads
just seen ur posts on william robertson shipping & gem line was on the glasgow pool from 1967 to 1977 never heard of them but was on deep sea ships all the time. what it is been doing a bit of family research just found out that william robertson was my 2nd g/g/dads younger brother.got accesse to the shipping records in strathclyde uni archives a week on friday if theres anything you would like me to look up let me know & i will look it up for u alex


----------



## Barrie Youde

R.I.P Angus ***ming.

I remember him vividly when he was an AB and I was a first-trip junior Middy in Blue Flue's Jason (October '59). He he was kindness and gentleness personified - and bloody big too!

Amen also to the kind words about Ben.

Am sure that there are more good eggs than there are bad 'uns.


----------

